# Prüfungstermine NRW nur 2x im jahr ?



## fishhunter2000 (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo !

Suche jetzt schon eine Zeit lang nach Prüfungsterminen.
Habe eine seite im www gefunden wo die Daten von Mai angezeigt werden (was aber leider vorbei ist)
Gibt es wirklich nur 2 Termine im jahr für die Prüfung ?
Komme aus Nettetal und wäre auch bereit in eine andere Stadt zu fahren (innerhalb NRW)da ich ungerne bis November warten möchte.

Dann würde ich gerne noch wissen ob man die Prüfung auch Online absolvieren kann und wo ich die Termine dafür finden kann, da das www leider nicht sonderlich viel darüber ausspuckt.

Vielen dank schonmal im vorraus.

Gruß


----------



## Torkel (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Prüfungstermine NRW nur 2x im jahr ?*

In Düsseldorf is am 5. September Prüfung und Anmeldeschluss ist einen Monat vorher. Du brauchst aber eine Ausnahmegenehmigung der Fischereibehörde aus deiner Stadt (ca.15€).Online Prüfung geht nicht. Viel Erfolg


----------

